# Tamagotchi



## ArschFrisstHose (1. Okt 2006)

Hallo,
ich muss eine Schulaufgabe mit Java lösen, welche wie folgt lautet:


######################################################################
Programmieren Sie ein Tamagotchi. Ein Tamagotchi kann nur leben, wenn er/es folgendes erhält:

- 3 mal am Tag Essen
- 5 mal am Tag Trinken
- 1 mal am Tag Reinigen
- 1 mal am Tag Zuneigung

Essen und Trinken muss natürlich über den Tag verteilt werden, d.h. man kann dem Tamagotchi nicht alle drei Mahlzeiten hintereinander geben.
Zu Beginn verfügt das Tamagotchi über 30 Lebenspunkte. Der Tamagotchi stirbt, wenn er keine Lebenspunkte mehr hat.
Folgende Tabelle gibt an, wie viele Lebenspunkte pro Tag dazukommen bzw. abgezogen werden: Finden Sie einen Mechanismus, mit denen Sie die Zeit simulieren können.

Tabelle:

               0 mal     1 mal     2 mal     3 mal     4 mal     5 mal      6 mal
Essen       -3          -2          -1          0          -1           -2           -3

Trinken     -5         -4           -3         -2         -1            0            -1

Reinigen    -1         0             1          1          0             0             0

Spielen      -1         0             1          1          1             1             1
######################################################################

Könntet ihr mir vielleicht einen groben Ansatz liefern, wie man die Aufgabe umsetzten könnte? Wäre sehr dankbar.

Danke.

LG

EDIT: Leider wird die Tabelle falsch formatiert   :?


----------



## skib (2. Okt 2006)

Hallo,

nen Ansatz:

5 Variablen (Lebenspunkte, Essen, trinken, ...) auf 0 (ausser Lebenspunkte), 
Zeiten "merken" und vergleichen.
Am Ende des Tages auswerten und Variablen wieder auf 0 setzen.

Bitte
Gruß Skib


----------

